# BLM protest, stomp, and spit on flag



## Hillclimb (Apr 4, 2016)

This is so laden with irony. I wouldn't even know how to approach this situation in real life.

According to them: they hate everything the flag stands for. So they spit, stomp, protest, tell people to go home and f- their dogs, scream "black power.." exercise the very freedoms afforded to them; represented by the flag they stand on. Irony.


----------



## Brill (Apr 4, 2016)

This pretty much sums up their articulated points:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2016)

There is so much racial empowerment just now, that antiAmerican demonstrations, are expected, protected, and more and more politically correct in today's society. This is a flat, in your face racial hate of America, its ideals, it's people, and the message Dr. King spent a lifetime, and gave his life preaching. So, who are they listening to? Who are the ones pushing these hating people into their anti-American rhetoric and actions? They are not coming up with this on their own, who is leading this  hateful behavior? These are the people ISIS cells are looking for in our country. Are we looking at our future mass killing terrorists?


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck those people for disrespecting the flag.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 4, 2016)

18 U.S. Code § 700 (a (1)) - Desecration of the flag of the United States; penalties:

"Whoever knowingly mutilates, defaces, physically defiles, burns, maintains on the floor or ground, or tramples upon any flag of the United States shall be fined under this title or imprisoned for not more than one year, or both."

I await the forthcoming charges.


----------



## Ares (Apr 4, 2016)

Good men died for their very rights, black, white, yellow, countless races.

Yes, racial tensions are a very prevalent problems, but their privilege of being born and raised, and to live in the USA allows them to exercise their assured freedom to a greater extent than any other place on Earth. It does not cross their minds that their rights are paid for through the blood of men who are willing to pay that price for the country we love. 

They should be proud to be Americans, and of the flag. They have it so good here, life could be so much shittier. Hate America? Be a big boy and girl and leave, you're adults.


----------



## Ares (Apr 4, 2016)

is a very prevalent problem*.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2016)

There is a backlash coming, and these people will cry like the bitches they are when that backlash hits.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck those savages. 

M.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 4, 2016)

"Sorry I ruined your black panther party". Forrest Gump.

M.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 4, 2016)

FUCK YOU FUCKING ASSSHOLES


----------



## Gunz (Apr 4, 2016)

I wish they'd pull that shit while trespassing on my farm. Give me a chance to run some ballistics tests with the 30-30.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Fortunately for me and my family, I've yet to physically come across some group stomping old glory. As when I do, there won't be words spoken.

We should start a collection for all those who support just knocking these bitches out, to cover the inevitable legal fees. lol

"go fund me"


----------



## Grunt (Apr 5, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> these people will cry like the bitches they are when that backlash hits.



There is much truth to this because all of the ones that I have dealt with personally are truly weak sheep when dealt with alone and not within their group. They exercise a group mentality and aren't much to deal with alone.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

Agoge said:


> There is much truth to this because all of the ones that I have dealt with personally are truly weak sheep when dealt with alone and not within their group. They exercise a group mentality and aren't much to deal with alone.




As is the case with all bullies and cowards, regardless of race. United they're empowered. Take that armor away, get them alone and they fold.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Foolishness to feel empowered by simply having a group. A group of pussy ass bitches, is still just a group of pussy ass bitches.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Foolishness to feel empowered by simply having a group. A group of pussy ass bitches, is still just a group of pussy ass bitches.



Most belligerent assholes and drunks come at you with that big roundhouse right; you go straight in with a hard left jab or a palm under the chin and it'll be over pretty quick.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> ...a palm under the chin and it'll be over pretty quick.



Yep...I've always like that "glazed over" look they have in their eyes after the impact. Sort of like telepathetically saying, "I think I just messed up!"


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

Agoge said:


> Yep...I've always like that "glazed over" look they have in their eyes after the impact. Sort of like telepathetically saying, "I think I just messed up!"



Palm thrust is an instant KO if you come up hard enough. :dead:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Palm jab and upper cut are pretty easy to teach and affective. So is a inside side kick to the knee (knee check). I've had a few bar brawls where, a knee check or a roundhouse to the thigh followed with a 1-2-3 combo, generally renders a knockout/disabled foe and also keeps their buddies from trying the "that's my boy" routine.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Palm jab and upper cut are pretty easy to teach and affective. So is a inside side kick to the knee (knee check). I've had a few bar brawls where, a knee check or a roundhouse to the thigh followed with a 1-2-3 combo, generally renders a knockout/disabled foe and general keeps their buddies from trying the "that's my boy" routine.



That's the ticket, move right through them. I'm not as fast as I used to be, that's why I have Mr 1911.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 5, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Foolishness to feel empowered by simply having a group. A group of pussy ass bitches, is still just a group of pussy ass bitches.



Yep. Here is another example:






Oh wait that isn't what you meant.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah that baton-athon didn't workout to well for those cops or that city.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 5, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yeah that baton-athon didn't workout to well for those cops or that city.



True... Before that, the attempt to take him down by four guys didn't work out too well, somehow. Then the tasers of the day didn't work out to well either, when the hands on approach failed.
And finally, the baton-a-thon and kicks,coupled with exhaustion no doubt, ended the whole thing.

Good thing no bullets were used in the resolution of this conflict..!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm not surprised by this at all. It only confirms what I already believed - watch the video too...

Black Lives Matter co-founder tweets about killing "men and white folks" - CityNews



_Black lives matter … but the lives of “men and white folks” do not?

That apparently is the message Black Lives Matter Toronto co-founder Yusra Khogali was trying to convey when she posted a controversial tweet on Feb. 9 that surfaced Tuesday morning.

In the tweet, Khogali asks Allah for strength “to not cuss/kill these men and white folks out here today.”

*Black Lives Matters activist Sandy Hudson blamed the media for focusing on the tweet, instead of the larger issues at hand.*

“This is extremely frustrating and emotional for me because we slept outside for two weeks to get somebody to care about death in our community and this is what you decided to focus on? It’s very, very, very irresponsible,” she said._


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

Not playing Devil's advocate here, but that tweet could easily be blown out of proportion. I work with people in their  mid-twenties mostly, so I watch my Ps and Qs most of the time.
Once in a while, I'll wish someone to survive a car fire or worse. Then even the Asian kids' eyes go:





Frustration's frustration. The more of an audience you have the more cautious you oughta be.

ETA: now this part "even the Asian kids' eyes go" was wrong and I deeply regret it, and must apologize profusely.

But I ain't gonna.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank. That's a micro-aggression. I'm gonna have to report your post, because Asian Eyes Matter.

If she's the co-founder and that's how she conducts herself, then it's no surprise how these protests are turning the way they are. I wasn't aware there was a figure head for this movement. We live in the age of victimization now, and unfortunately it's bled to even leadership. 150,000 people die each day. She had a venue to voice her concerns about real issues, and possibly even solutions, but instead all she could do was abrasively talk over the reporter and repeatedly badger about this one death. That shit was nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm not surprised by this at all. It only confirms what I already believed - watch the video too...
> 
> Black Lives Matter co-founder tweets about killing "men and white folks" - CityNews
> 
> ...



I bet I could find 1000 posts on this forum by people talking dysphemistically about killing people. This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I bet I could find 1000 posts on this forum by people talking dysphemistically about killing people. This is so fucking stupid.



You probably could.  Any mayhaps I am being over-sensitive to the topic, but living in Minneapolis which seems to be "ground zero" for BLM protests these days - looking for racism behind every corner- I'm in a pissy mood about the topic.  I offer you this recent editorial as an example of "looking for it".  

Jamar Clark case: Freeman played dog-whistle politics in communicating the narrative


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 6, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I bet I could find 1000 posts on this forum by people talking dysphemistically about killing people. This is so fucking stupid.


You wouldn't even need to go very far.  Earlier in this very thread, people were making thinly-veiled murder threats against others for exercising constitutionally-protected speech.

I don't know about you, but I find that incredibly fucked up.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> I wasn't aware there was a figure head for this movement.


Haven't looked into it all that much, but I think there's a lot of "heads" in that movement. Probably one at every local level.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

'Kinell, I just re-read, make that _really_ read the OP, and all this time I was wondering what this all had to do with the Bureau of Land Management.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You wouldn't even need to go very far.  Earlier in this very thread, people were making thinly-veiled murder threats against others for exercising constitutionally-protected speech.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I find that incredibly fucked up.



Meh. That is partly why this forum (as all forums) has Moderators. I'm pretty sure they know the difference between venting and threatening. Moderation is what is missing from public discourse, has been missing, I should say. From public rallies to sporting events.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You probably could.  Any mayhaps I am being over-sensitive to the topic, but living in Minneapolis which seems to be "ground zero" for BLM protests these days - looking for racism behind every corner- I'm in a pissy mood about the topic.  I offer you this recent editorial as an example of "looking for it".
> 
> Jamar Clark case: Freeman played dog-whistle politics in communicating the narrative



Like they all say, Location, Location, Location. I get where you are coming from. The PC police are around every corner taking notes on everything while ya'll walk around wearing a target sign front and back. This is not unlike what the Citadel went through when females hit the campus.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You wouldn't even need to go very far.  Earlier in this very thread, people were making thinly-veiled murder threats against others for exercising constitutionally-protected speech.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I find that incredibly fucked up.



Stomping on the flag that my brothers, friend's and grandfather/father/sister had draped over their coffin's, is not constitutionally protected free speech, its insulting. I'd never kill someone over it, but I'll sure spend a night in the hoosegow for knocking the shit out of them. Lines in the sand and all that jazz...


----------



## Raptor (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Not playing Devil's advocate here, but that tweet could easily be blown out of proportion. I work with people in their  mid-twenties mostly, so I watch my Ps and Qs most of the time.
> Once in a while, I'll wish someone to survive a car fire or worse. Then even the Asian kids' eyes go:
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like that is different. A keyboard has a backspace key whereas a mouth doesn't. We should still think through what we're saying in both, but on Twitter, you have all the time in the world to post something, but in a real world situation, we tend to blurt stuff out and people aren't just gonna stand around waiting for a response. Also, unless somebody is recording it, you aren't putting it on blast for everyone to see if you say something. Posts on the other hand can be viewed by everyone and their grandmother. Also, in my mind, wishing death on someone and threatening to carry out to killing yourself are way different. Wishing for someone to die isn't illegally, but murder is. I know this post is hypocritical considering that I don't think through my posts all the time (and there are examples on this forum), but there's my view on that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Stomping on the flag that my brothers, friend's and grandfather/father/sister had draped over their coffin's, is not constitutionally protected free speech, its insulting. I'd never kill someone over it, but I'll sure spend a night in the hoosegow for knocking the shit out of them. Lines in the sand and all that jazz...



I'm pretty sure it is protected though.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Stomping on the flag that my brothers, friend's and grandfather/father/sister had draped over their coffin's, is not constitutionally protected free speech, its insulting. I'd never kill someone over it, but I'll sure spend a night in the hoosegow for knocking the shit out of them. Lines in the sand and all that jazz...


United States v. Eichman


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Stomping on the flag that my brothers, friend's and grandfather/father/sister had draped over their coffin's, is not constitutionally protected free speech, its insulting. I'd never kill someone over it, but I'll sure spend a night in the hoosegow for knocking the shit out of them. Lines in the sand and all that jazz...



I'd dysphemistically kill every one of those bastards.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 7, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'd dysphemistically kill every one of those bastards.



I think you didn't get to do enough in 'Nam. Note the difference: I'm saying you didn't get to, not that you didn't do enough.
BTW, wish I could love that post, rather than just like...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2016)

You can call it protected, they are still...


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 7, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> United States v. Eichman



The decision in this case implicated mistreatment acts which are inconsistent with the ideals of the flag and acts likely to damage the symbolic value of the flag.

The color blue, just to take _one_ objective aspect of the flag, symbolizes justice.

The individuals trampling the flag in this instance are doing so in an effort to obtain just treatment for blacks in a method not recognized by our legal system.  In fact, the act itself is illegal.








@Hillclimb is right: this drips with irony after just a moment's thought.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 7, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> The individuals trampling the flag in this instance are doing so in an effort to obtain just treatment for blacks in a method not recognized by our legal system.  In fact, the act itself is illegal.


No, it's not.

Texas v. Johnson knocked down flag statues as unconstitutional, and the decision was reaffirmed in United States v. Eichman.  This has been settled law for a few decades now.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 7, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> This has been settled law for a few decades now.



Yep...whosoever may, gets to desecrate our flag at will. 

I have learned to laugh at them...not because I don't want to throat punch them, as I certainly do...but, I don't give them the satisfaction of achieving the reaction they desire. Their actions don't help them in the least and its perceived benefits are small, if any.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not really down with live and let live bullshit anymore. Being the better man, or trying somehow to internalize bullshit insult's with rational thinking. Maybe its my grayer hair or my lacking of "fucks to give" but I ain't Jesus and I'm pretty well done with trying to turn the other cheek on bullshit. Like I said, its a line in the sand for me, I have no misguided or misunderstanding thoughts about it, just ain't putting up with it. Sometimes you just have to punch an asshole in the mouth...


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 7, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Texas v. Johnson knocked down flag statues as unconstitutional, and the decision was reaffirmed in United States v. Eichman.  This has been settled law for a few decades now.



By that rationale, the US flag may symbolize or mean anything one happens to wish it to, therefore justifying any manner of mistreatment and disgrace and ultimately implying legal non-meaning.  

I stand corrected.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 7, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> By that rationale, the US flag may symbolize or mean anything one happens to wish it to, therefore justifying any manner of mistreatment and disgrace and ultimately implying legal non-meaning.


That's the nature of symbols.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 7, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That's the nature of symbols.



Any anger directed at the protesting, stomping and spitting on the abstraction that is the flag is not at all objectively reasonable or worthwhile, therefore. 

Which means that one should look to the actual BLM manifesto, or the legality of the protester's other actions, should one have any issue with them.


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2016)

The majority in US vs Eichman included Scalia (Conservative) and Kennedy (Conservative to Libertarian). Kennedy was the swing vote in the pro-2A Heller decision. Kennedy was appointed by Reagan and unanimously confirmed, 97-0. Like it or not (I don't), it says a lot when two Conservatives side with the flag burners.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The majority in US vs Eichman included Scalia (Conservative) and Kennedy (Conservative to Libertarian). Kennedy was the swing vote in the pro-2A Heller decision. Kennedy was appointed by Reagan and unanimously confirmed, 97-0. Like it or not (I don't), it says a lot when two Conservatives side with the flag burners.



No, you are wrong. They sided with the idea that a government may not regulate speech, regardless if the majority or the minority is offended.

That ruling is a victory for freedom.

Some view Trump 2016 just as offensive flag burners.


----------



## Etype (Apr 7, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> There is a backlash coming, and these people will cry like the bitches they are when that backlash hits.





Ocoka One said:


> I wish they'd pull that shit while trespassing on my farm. Give me a chance to run some ballistics tests with the 30-30.





Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Fortunately for me and my family, I've yet to physically come across some group stomping old glory. As when I do, there won't be words spoken.
> 
> We should start a collection for all those who support just knocking these bitches out, to cover the inevitable legal fees. lol
> 
> "go fund me"



Three stupid posts, I'm sure there are more but I got tired of reading the nonsense.

@TLDR20 and @Deathy McDeath  touched on it already, but here I go-

So imagine you do something, and suppose for a moment you are ACTUALLY legally justified. Now there's an investigation that reveals threatening posts you made on the internet- see where this is going?

Even if it's a Shadow Spear user who didn't make stupid statements, now he's associated with a website that promotes such actions.

I would like to hope people here wouldn't be stupid enough to endanger their future over dyed cloth, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> Three stupid posts, I'm sure there are more but I got tired of reading the nonsense.
> 
> @TLDR20 and @Deathy McDeath  touched on it already, but here I go-
> 
> ...


Where did I advocate violence? 
I believe there is a backlash coming.
Doesn't mean people are going to go all vigilante, but I do believe people are getting tired of this shit and are going to put a different set of people in-charge, and those people will make some serious changes.  That may mean workfare instead of welfare and increased means/effort to end/reduce fraud.
These BLM folks will cry like whiny bitches when the gravy train derails.
I also think Trump and sanders are doing as well as they are is a signal by both sides that they are serious about changing the status quo.


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2016)

lindy said:


> No, you are wrong. They sided with the idea that a government may not regulate speech, regardless if the majority or the minority is offended.
> 
> That ruling is a victory for freedom.
> 
> Some view Trump 2016 just as offensive flag burners.



How am I wrong? I'm onboard with what they did even if I don't like the decision. It was/ is the correct decision.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How am I wrong? I'm onboard with what they did even if I don't like the decision. It was/ is the correct decision.



WRONG!

(Democrat tactic of shouting over the "opposition".)


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 7, 2016)

Whew.

SS hiatus time has arrived.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> Three stupid posts, I'm sure there are more but I got tired of reading the nonsense.
> 
> @TLDR20 and @Deathy McDeath  touched on it already, but here I go-
> 
> ...




My post was dysphemistic smack. Stupid, yes. And dysphemistic.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2016)

@Freefalling , I'm sorry but I myself was wrong. You CAN step on the flag but you CANNOT voice comments against the Dear Leader lest ye finds thyself afoul of the powers that be.

Dems on FEC target conservatives, vote to punish maker of anti-Obama movie


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2016)

lindy said:


> you CANNOT voice comments against the Dear Leader lest ye finds thyself afoul of the powers that be.
> 
> Dems on FEC target conservatives, vote to punish maker of anti-Obama movie



Snapping necks and cashing Panamanian checks.


----------



## pardus (Apr 7, 2016)

Scum... Unworthy of the rights that hundreds of thousands of people have died to give them.

We need a cancer gun.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> Three stupid posts, I'm sure there are more but I got tired of reading the nonsense.
> 
> @TLDR20 and @Deathy McDeath  touched on it already, but here I go-
> 
> ...




Hey pot, I'm kettle... 


I can understand what you're saying, and if you feel my remarks or opinions are putting you or anyone else on here in jeopardy, I will respect that and tone it down. That said, I don't see it, but that's what's awesome about this forum, when you're not seeing your fucking up, someone will let you know. 

Respectfully,


----------

